# Digital OTA's disappear/reappear from Favorite List



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I have read through other posts but have not encountered what I'm describing below:

I've noticed this for the past two weeks. Local digital OTA channels are mapped correctly. For some reason, they disappear from my favorites list, but then reappear at different times. They are always listed in the ALL CHAN/ ALL SUB. I thought that this was a bug from software 287 but it continues with 289? I've deleted the digital OTA's, done Factory Defaults (even with a later power cord reboot) but this still continues. The majority of the time they are not listed in my favorites. The 811 is set to DISH Network Locals under Display Options and I have no (have not scanned for OFF-Air Antenna Locals) analog channels. I can manually change to the OTA channels and they display and work fine. Any others experiencing this?

Also, I have added one digital channel 34 which normally maps to 07-02/07-02 but for some reason it only maps to 034/01/034-02. I manually enter the station identification KRCR and save. I notice in the favorite guide, 03401/034-02 have blank station ID? I manually added OTA 18 and added the station ID KIXE and it properly mapped to 09-01/09-02 and it shows the station ID in favorites?

Lastly I have noticed that if I remove all of the lil from the favorite, the digital OTA's will appear most of the time. It appears that if lil's are populated with digital OTA's the lil have some negative affect on OTA retention.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a couple questions, 

I see you have some locks enabled, do you have ratings locks set? 
Are you locking any of the locals? 
Did you attempt to completely reset your OTA map and Favorites Lists and or reset to defaults?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> I have a couple questions,
> 
> I see you have some locks enabled, do you have ratings locks set?
> Are you locking any of the locals?
> Did you attempt to completely reset your OTA map and Favorites Lists and or reset to defaults?


Jason - Very good observation! I found that in the System Locks, #8 Hide Locked is activated. Concerning channel locks nothing is checked (pictures included).

I did attempt to completely reset my OTA map and Favorites and did factory defaults. NO success.

I will turn off #8 Hide Locked to see if this has any affect. If that doesn't help, I'll try turning off locks.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Jason - Very good observation! I found that in the System Locks, #8 Hide Locked is activated. Concerning channel locks nothing is checked (pictures included).
> 
> I did attempt to completely reset my OTA map and Favorites and did factory defaults. NO success.
> 
> ...


Do you have any Rating Locks enabled?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Do you have any Rating Locks enabled?


No.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I turned off #8 Hide Locked to see if this helped. It didn't. I then unlocked the whole thing and the OTA's magically appeared only until I did a reboot which wiped them entirely from my favorites. 

I deleted all my OTA's. I deleted my favorites. I turned off all my locks and then I did a factory default followed by a power cord reboot.

After the 811 began normal operation, I added the OTA's back, added my favorites and left the 811 unlocked. At present I have OTA's in my favorites. There does seem to be some kind of conflict with the locks and retaining the OTA's in the favorites list.

I'm going to operate for a few hours with no locks.

I will post if I experience any futher problems.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Jason, I discovered something pretty interesting. I have turned off every lock and have the system unlocked. If I go to Channel Locks, all my digital OTA's are all check marked. If I un-check them and save, when I return to channel locks, the OTA's are check marked again. I was beginning to think that the reboot process might have been the cause for removing the OTA channels from my favorites, but as it stands, as long as the locks are off the OTA's stay in favorites , but if the system is locked (even with all locks turned off) a reboot then removes the OTA's from favorites. So now what? What can I do to correct this?

Thanks


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I am fairly NEW to the 811 - BUT - even prior to getting it, reading here and seeing how many report problems with placing OTA Digital/HD Channels in their personal Favorite "file". I did not even try that - - - So far I have set up: 1]My FAVORITE. 2]Sports, and 3] HD - - - IN my HD Folder - I have ALL Digital/HD VOOM etc. channels. So far I have had none of the problems that you all are reporting doing it the other way. I like it this way - because I can go to "HD" look at everything it has to offer - and - then go to "Favorite"SD if necessary.

Rots a Ruck - Michael


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

That is how I do it too cyberized. What is the root of the problems I was seeing was happening when PSIP data got messed up at the source it was causing a corruption problem when the OTA channels moved from their mapped locations to their frequency. That was why I recommended not adding OTA channels to your favorites with 287. With 289 this issue might be fixed and I have since re-added my OTAs to a favorite list. 

On Boyle issues... Starting to wonder if you might have some corruption there. I will see if I can reproduce what you are seeing on my box over the weekend. Lets see if Jason has any more ideas before trying that and in the mean time I will see if I can reproduce what you are seeing.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> On Boyle issues... Starting to wonder if you might have some corruption there. I will see if I can reproduce what you are seeing on my box over the weekend. Lets see if Jason has any more ideas before trying that and in the mean time I will see if I can reproduce what you are seeing.


It does appear that Locks affect the retention of OTA's in favorites. As long as I leave the system unlocked, the OTA's remain. It doesn't matter what other item lock is enabled or disabled. May be corruption?

I have determined something very strange. Regardless of clearing the channel locks, one or several digital OTA channels automatically re-lock. I can clear/remove the lock checks but when I return to the channel lock they are check marked again! It reminds of of how the History feature in the 921 would allow you to remove an item just to have it reappear later. Deleting the OTA's, Factory Defaults, and Reboots make no difference.

Every thing that I can think of I have tried in attempt to get the unit back to normal. Sometime back in another post of mine, the OTA's PSIP conflict toasting my favorites may be partly responsible for this problem. I have a feeling that some perminate damage may have resulted from that conflict where it left the strange block icons in lieu of the channel ID's in my favorite list. (Concerning the previous PSIP conflict I need to check tonight to see if that problem was fixed with the 289 update.)

Looking forward to what determinations you make at your end. Until then, I'm just leaving my locks in the off mode. I can make a video of the abnormality if you desire but it will most likely exceed 2 Mg but could email if you like?

John


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am pretty sure i have locks enabled and I also had the corruption issue where a PSIP changed corrupted the Favorites on 2.87. To fix things, it took me resetting the factory defaults twice. With a reset in between. 

Like I said, I have my OTA in my favorites so I think I should be able to try and reproduce it. It could be a result of some left over corruption. I am sure did a hard reboot also. Give me to the end of the weekend to give it a try and let you know what I see on my end.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I've had this occur with pre-287 versions, but not since.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

boylehome,

Well I gave it a try. 

Actually I have had lock on since before 284. I have OTA channels in my favorites. I tried mapping my SD locals next to my OTAs. I tried removing my unlock and lock. Tried adding my SDs to my HD Favorites list. None of these things resulted in the behavior you describe. I could not get my OTAs to not be able to be added and removed from my lock list. 

What I conclude form this.. There is possible another triggering factor that is contributing to it. Maybe it is a symptom of upgrading from 284 to 289. I went 284, 285, 287, to 289.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I guess if I could I would change my vote to join with you.

I'm not sure if this exactly the same problem you have or not.

But if I'm tune to an OTA station in my favorites list and it cant get a lock it removes the station from my favorites list.

There are no PSIP problems and my favorites do not become corrupted, I simply have to go back in and make it a favorite station again.

This is new in P289, I was on P287 before.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting Bryan.. I have seen the behavior before 289 that you describe with OTA. Why I think this happens is when it does not lock it reverts back to the frequency and thus moves it off the favorites list. When it comes back, it remaps and then reappears on your favorite list. 

I have seen this happen? Is this what you are seeing?

John: 

I am starting to wonder if this is what you are seeing John? Also my understanding is the name you type in only gets used for non-digital channels. Any digital channel it either uses the station info provided in the PSIP or nothing.

IS what I describe to Bryan fit what you are seeing or are we talking about a different scenario.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

John,

I got the video clip. Thanks. I forwarded it on to Jason. I tried to reproduce it again with no luck. I thought it might have to do with one of the channels being frequency only. Nope. I pretty much had your same set up. Not sure what is making the channels sticky. 

One thing I did notice, That when you do a clear on your channel locks and then a save, I see some non-ascii characters appear before the channel numbers. Might be a race condition that is causing what you are seeing. Hard to say but that would explain why you see it and I dont. Or it could be a left over corruption issue. Hard to tell at this point.


----------



## N0JS (Feb 21, 2005)

I also have experienced the loss of the PSIP data from my local over the air channels. What should I try first to reestablish these?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not a lot to do other than contact the station. Whenever i have lost PSIP my channel will map back to its frequency. This will remove it from the favorite list if it is in there at its mapped location. I have tried removing and re-adding and that will not result in having the channel mapped back to its mapped location. Instead, the channel returns when the PSIP info is restored. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Interesting Bryan.. I have seen the behavior before 289 that you describe with OTA. Why I think this happens is when it does not lock it reverts back to the frequency and thus moves it off the favorites list. When it comes back, it remaps and then reappears on your favorite list.
> 
> I have seen this happen? Is this what you are seeing?
> 
> ...


No this doesn't fit my situation.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Didnt think so.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I voted yes but actually the answer is no now that I think about it.

When I add Sacramento KVIE channel 6.1 to a favorites list, then watch channel 6.1 between 6pm and 6am, the channel automatically remaps to 53.1 - at which point it disappears from the favorites list and does not reappear unless I add it back in.


----------



## hartal (Jan 30, 2005)

I posted the following on the 811 - P2.89 Software Release Notes and Discussion thread about a week ago.



hartal said:


> *OTA channels drop from favorites list*
> 
> Maryland Public Television changes the configuration of their OTA subchannels each day at 4pm. At 4pm subchannel 2 becomes an HD channel. During the day, the subchannel is not used.
> 
> ...


I realized that this is not an accurate description of the behavior. The 22-02 subchannel only drops from the favorites list if I tune either of the channels while 22-02 is not active.

However, with version 2.84 if I then tuned to the first subchannel after 4pm, then the second subchannel would come back into my favorites list. With 2.89, the only way to get the second subchannel back into my favorites list is to edit the favorites list and add it back.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

This is exactly what I'm seeing except also with primary channels.


----------

